# Different Country, Still Growing...



## Local Rebel (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi guyzzz, I'm a grower from Canada who recently moved to the US for a job! After 4 months of good intentions, I just bought 4 x 1000W HPS(Canadian Mentality), order some seeds and I'm back on track... I want to wish Good Luck to all the American Growers!!!


----------



## rugermini14 (Jul 30, 2011)

welcome to the US!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jul 30, 2011)

Local Rebel said:


> Hi guyzzz, I'm a grower from Canada who recently moved to the US for a job! After 4 months of good intentions, I just bought 4 x 1000W HPS(Canadian Mentality), order some seeds and I'm back on track... I want to wish Good Luck to all the American Growers!!!


welcome....keep us posted with how it goes


----------



## Local Rebel (Aug 1, 2011)

will do tkx! There's a long way to go... My biggest obstacle will be to keep the cat out of the room; he loves those plants...


----------

